# Screw the H1 (Hummer), I'm going to get the ultimate SUV, err, XUV



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Alton F-650 XUV


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

congrats


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

The steering wheel and dash look like ass, almost as if they pulled them out of a '94 Ford Explorer.


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

Fugly, but the train horn makes the 200K worth it!


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

basura! I'd rather drive a flatbed tow truck around.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

UGH.
The answer to an unasked question...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Phew, I finally won't be at the top of the fugly list.

Signed,
the Pontiac Aztek


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

hockeynut said:


> Phew, I finally won't be at the top of the fugly list.
> 
> Signed,
> the Pontiac Aztek


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Mad Max, your transportation has arrived... 

(Needs to black, obviously...)


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Bah... it's got nothing on this:










The International CXT-2


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd rather this,


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

TXE39 said:


>


Even better! :angel:


















http://www.terrawind.com/


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like an F530 all stretched out/closed in...on steroids. Wonder what kind of MPG that thing gets. 

No thank you. Is this real, or just a concept?


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Even better! :angel:
> 
> http://www.terrawind.com/


LOL...nah...I could just pull this behind the Foretravel :angel:


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

Love my F650 hauler 


EDIT: reduced


----------



## telum01 (Feb 29, 2008)

F650's are built here in Augusta... i hate them haha.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

Yikes, no girly man need apply.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd rather have an M-792 but that truck is pretty pimp.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

rehostman said:


> Yikes, no girly man need apply.


Just men with serious penis size issues...


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Coming soon to a neighborhood park/soccer field/elementary school/McDonald's drive-thru near you!



AB said:


> The steering wheel and dash look like ass, almost as if they pulled them out of a '94 Ford Explorer.


That's because they did.



SailinSand said:


> Looks like an F530 all stretched out/closed in...on steroids. Wonder what kind of GPM that thing gets.


Fixed.


----------

